# Christmas Index



## Agent

Hey Everybody, 

I am currently working on an christmas index that will contain various information including:
"Roughly Cost of Alc Drink in Christmas Market"
"Roughly Cost of Non-Alc Drink in Christmas Market"
"Typical Christmas Dish"
"Typical Christmas Drink"
"Typical Non Alcoholic Drink"

At the moment I need this information about the following cities:
Bilbao
Barcelona
Benidorm
Gran Canaria
Seville

It would be so great, when you help me out with this information. 
If there is anyone interested, I would like to write a book about Christmas traditions
The information is intended for this purpose:santa::xmasunwrap::santaface:

I hope it is not a problem when I post this post for the other cities in the respective forums.


----------



## xabiaxica

:welcome:
I've moved your post to the Media Requests area of the forum, which is where requests such as your must be posted

Good luck with your book


----------



## Agent

Nobody who can help me?


----------



## baldilocks

Agent said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I am currently working on an christmas index that will contain various information including:
> "Roughly Cost of Alc Drink in Christmas Market"
> "Roughly Cost of Non-Alc Drink in Christmas Market"
> "Typical Christmas Dish"
> "Typical Christmas Drink"
> "Typical Non Alcoholic Drink"
> 
> At the moment I need this information about the following cities:
> Bilbao
> Barcelona
> Benidorm
> Gran Canaria
> Seville
> 
> It would be so great, when you help me out with this information.
> If there is anyone interested, I would like to write a book about Christmas traditions
> The information is intended for this purpose:santa::xmasunwrap::santaface:
> 
> I hope it is not a problem when I post this post for the other cities in the respective forums.


I'm not entirely sure what you mean by your requests. 
What do you mean by "Christmas Market?"
Cost of alcoholic /non-alcoholic drinks - do you mean by glass/cup in a bar or by the bottle or...? Are you including things like a cup/glass of Café con leche (milky coffee)? café cortado? orange juice, etc.
What do you mean by "Typical Christmas Dish," "Typical Christmas Drink," "Typical Non Alcoholic Drink" ?? are you talking about eating out in a bar or restaurant? or at home? or visiting friends/family?

I don't live in any of those cities since I live in a small village (pop. 4.900) and while there are some similarities in what might be on offer with regard to food and drink, the prices are very different. For example, I would expect to pay 2x or 3x what I would pay here if I went to Sevilla or Barcelona (I don't know the other cities) but only 1½x - 2x if I went to Córdoba or Granada unless, of course, I went to the very touristy quarters.


----------



## Agent

baldilocks said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by your requests.
> What do you mean by "Christmas Market?"
> Cost of alcoholic /non-alcoholic drinks - do you mean by glass/cup in a bar or by the bottle or...? Are you including things like a cup/glass of Café con leche (milky coffee)? café cortado? orange juice, etc.
> What do you mean by "Typical Christmas Dish," "Typical Christmas Drink," "Typical Non Alcoholic Drink" ?? are you talking about eating out in a bar or restaurant? or at home? or visiting friends/family?
> 
> I don't live in any of those cities since I live in a small village (pop. 4.900) and while there are some similarities in what might be on offer with regard to food and drink, the prices are very different. For example, I would expect to pay 2x or 3x what I would pay here if I went to Sevilla or Barcelona (I don't know the other cities) but only 1½x - 2x if I went to Córdoba or Granada unless, of course, I went to the very touristy quarters.


Hey, thank you for answer.
Isnt it common in spain to have christmas markets with food and drinks etc?
And yes, I mean selfmade dishes at home, traditional food and drinks, not restaurants etc. 
This book is about familie life at christmas time and fewer like an tour guide, I would say its something like an Culture Book.


----------



## Agent

Oh sorry I forget to answer one question: Yeah one cup/mug of an tradiotional christmas drink like mulled wine, we have in germany something called "Glühwein" its an hot beverage and really common


----------



## xabiaxica

Agent said:


> Hey, thank you for answer.
> *Isnt it common in spain to have christmas markets* with food and drinks etc?
> And yes, I mean selfmade dishes at home, traditional food and drinks, not restaurants etc.
> This book is about familie life at christmas time and fewer like an tour guide, I would say its something like an Culture Book.


Not really - those we have in my area are all organised by non-Spanish residents


----------



## baldilocks

The only Christmas Market I have come across here, in Spain, was in 2005 in Granada where there was a market more aligned to the festive season than normal markets (most places have a weekly market.) At that Granada market, they had some stalls selling festive stuff including one run by nuns selling sweets and another selling soap. Apart from the weekly markets, there will often be stalls selling foodstuffs at fiestas/festivals. Here we have a Cherry Festival in June and in addition to stalls selling boxes of cherries, there will be others selling local cheeses, ham, craft stuff, etc.

Cost of drinks: _Café con leche_ varies from 90c to 1.10€. I don't drink alcoholic drinks (other than a small glass of sweet sherry or _tinto de verano_) so can't answer that one. A large glass (about 750 ml of freshly squeezed orange juice costs about 2- 2.50€.

"Typical Christmas Dish" The locals seems to have a range of dishes including rolled and stuffed pork, roast chicken and, some, roast turkey. We usually have roast chicken parts (breast and leg rather than a whole chicken) buried in stuffing so that the chicken acquires the flavours from the stuffings (Sage and onion; and Parsley, thyme and lemon), roast potatoes, roasted onions, roasted carrots and parsnips if we can get them plus sweet potato topped with pineapple and marshmallows; broccoli, gravy and cranberry sauce. For dessert we have Christmas pudding and custard. 

"Typical Christmas Drink" None particularly. I think most people drink their normal drink - for me that would be (apart from the small glass of sherry) coffee, although we would have wine (typically Alboriño from Galicia) with our dinner.

"Typical Non Alcoholic Drink" For me - coffee.

The Spanish usually have their Christmas meal at night typically about 11pm - 12 at night on Christmas Eve whereas we have ours at about 1 pm on Christmas Day. We usually spend Christmas and New Year in the Cazorla, Segura and Las Villas Natural Park where we rent an apartment. Since the apartment only has a two-burner stove top, we take a slow cooker and halogen oven with us which enables us to cook a full meal.

Hope the foregoing may be of some help.


----------

